# another pregnant platy



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

looks like another pregnant platy...got another baby tank open for business now...lol. :cake: 

just took her out of the tank and hopefully she lets them loose soon! heheheh :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Another MTS victim in the making. LOL


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I wish my platy would have hers and be done with it. It's been 2 months since the last batch, she apparently aborted some of the fry before she was to term, and now she's still as huge as ever. I've had her since the first week of May...you think she'd get over it one of these days. The other platy I saved from her first batch is also a female, so it's all just stored up I guess. This would be the 3rd batch if she ever starts having them. Geesh.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

looks like we got around 30 babies...this is getting hectic...i might need to get another tank just for babies...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome to the MTS club. LOL


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

i have 4 preg platys atm.... its crazy

i dontreally know much either i have onyl had preg gupys.. but i found 2 babays in my bag tank so also not sure which one gaive birth...

do they eat there fry??? i have them in breeder tanks


----------

